# Artifacting on bottom of one monitor



## gperez32 (Jul 21, 2021)

I recently moved my PC into a new place, and suddenly these horizontal lines appeared at the bottom of one of my monitors, going all the way through the taskbar.
I have tried switching the monitor ports on the GPU (GTX 1070), still only happens on one monitor
I have uninstalled my drivers with DDU and reinstalled them and it still happens
This does not happen in the BIOS as far as I know so it leads me to believe it's a software issue.

Here's a couple images of the problem


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Try switching the video cable. 
Switch the monitors around, if it only happens on one monitor, then there is an issue with that monitor.


----------



## gperez32 (Jul 21, 2021)

spunk.funk said:


> Try switching the video cable.
> Switch the monitors around, if it only happens on one monitor, then there is an issue with that monitor.


I have switched the cables around and it only happening on one monitor


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

gperez32 said:


> I have switched the cables around and it only happening on one monitor


----------



## gperez32 (Jul 21, 2021)

This does not happen in safe mode and when the driver is uninstalled so I believe it's a driver issue


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Switch the video port coming from the GPU to the "bad" monitor and attach it to the "good" monitor
Remove one of the monitors,
Try the "bad" monitor on another computer


----------



## workingsmartly (May 4, 2021)

Check the screen. Maybe you need to fix it


----------



## gperez32 (Jul 21, 2021)

Update: I found out this problem is only occurring on 165Hz, whenever I switch to a lower refresh rate this does not happen


----------



## HavFun (Oct 26, 2009)

Things like that can also be caused by having the resolution set to a value that is "close" to something the monitor supports, but is not quite right... the line at the bottom is extra lines of video rolling over onto the main image. When you have a "proper" resolution selected for that specific monitor, you should see an image without issues (unless the monitor has a problem).


----------

